# ceskydave



## davenlyn (Apr 27, 2006)

Daphne Snell has phoned me this morning to ask me to let you all know of the sad loss of Dave (ceskydave) in the early hours of Tuesday morning, 2nd Oct. He died in his sleep after having a lovely, normal, happy day out, on the Monday, which is a great comfort to Daphne 

The service will be at Rosehill Crematorium, Cantley, Doncaster on Friday 12th October at 1.40pm

Anyone who has met Dave and Daphne on their travels will remember him fondly. He was a lovely man who always had the time of day for you and would gladly give any help or advice he could. He loved his motorhome and his dogs with a passion and managed to combine both in the rallies and dog shows. I am sure he will be sadly missed in both communities. Their last rally was at Warren Farm, Brean in September and he enjoyed it so much he persuaded Daphne to stay on a few more days.

As Daphne isn't able to get onto the computer I will pass on any comments made here, she lives quite local to us.

My heart goes out to Daphne and their family.

Lynne


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

A great shame; I'm sure other staff will be on shortly, but from the mods team please pass on our sympathy.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Lynne

Please pass on our thoughts. We had many long chats with him over in France and at Brean, a lovely man. As you say he will be much missed

I shall be thinking of Daphne on Friday


stew,sho and Jess


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Please pass on our thoughts to Daphne. Kevin and I spent a lot of time talking to Dave and Daphne at Shepton Mallett a lovely man who I'm sure will be sadly missed. 

Sonja


----------



## carolsrig (Jul 12, 2007)

may he rest in peace ..........ollynfizz


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Please pass on our condolences to Daphne 

Rest In Peace Dave



Duncan and Chris


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear that Lynne please pass on our sympathy to Daphne. Dave was a smashing feller and we will miss him at the rallies.

Jacquie & John


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

God Bless and deepest sympathy to Daphne, never met you both but saddened at your loss.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Our thoughts are with Daphne at this time, Dave was a great bloke, and we are glad to have made his acquaintance, a sad loss..

Mandy and Dave


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

bouncer said:


> God Bless and deepest sympathy to Daphne, never met you both but saddened at your loss.


And the same sentiments from Rita and I. God bless.

Jock & Rita.


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi Lynne

We are saddened by this news
Would you please pass on our deepest sympathies to Daphne.
Our thoughts will be with her on Friday.
Having met Dave and Daphne a number of times we know he will be sadly missed by all.

Richard and Mary


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Please pass on our condolences. We met Daphne and Dave at Shepton Mallet, he was a lovely man, it is a sad loss.
RIP Dave

Steve & Catherine


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

Please pass on our heartfelt sympathies to Daphne and the family from Chris and I.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Please pass on our deepest sympathies to Daphne, we never met them, but feel for Daphne just the same, 
God Bless


Anne & Tony


----------



## Ginamo (Sep 5, 2006)

So sorry to hear the news. Our deepest sympathy to Daphne in her sad loss.

Alec and Gina


----------



## meurig (May 30, 2005)

HI lynne & Dave we are so sorry to here of the sad loss of CESKEY DAVE 
all our thoughts are with Daphne and family at this sad time .
Deepest sympathy Daphny so sorry we can not be with you on friday to say our good byes he will be missed .
Love John & Lin x (Blue Bonnet)


----------



## SPACEFLOWER (Oct 22, 2006)

Please can you pass on to Daphne that our thoughts are with her at this sad time 


June and John




PS WE were parked near to each other at Shepton and at Brean


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

May his god bless him and keep him safe and may he rest in peace.

Our thoughts are with his family at this sad time.

Johnny F


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

*Dave*

This is such sad news. Please convey our commiserations to Daphne. We will always remember Dave's friendliness and our long chats about dogs and motorhomes.
Tony & Frances


----------



## davenlyn (Apr 27, 2006)

Just wanted to let you all know that I have spoken to Daphne today and she is coping well, the same feisty Daphne we know and love, but it is bound to be very up and down for her for a while.
She thanks everyone for all their condolences.

Lynne


----------

